# Painting with PPG Pitthane



## minnesota

Has anyone sprayed deck and joist with PPG Pitthane when the temperature is in the 20s? If so was there any failure? I am in a bit of a pickle with this cold weather snap we are having and am wondering if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## minnesota

This is for the Menards garden center (exterior overhang). Has any of you Menards guys pushed the limit on the pitthane as far as temps?


----------



## Lambrecht

Correct me if I am wrong but doesn't Pitthane emit cyanide fumes strong enough to kill you deader than dead when sprayed? If my memory serves me correctly I am pretty sure you need to have a positive pressure air mask on when spraying this product. I would highly recommend that you read the tds and/or talk to your PPG product rep before pulling the trigger.


----------



## CApainter

minnesota said:


> Has anyone sprayed deck and joist with PPG Pitthane when the temperature is in the 20s? If so was there any failure? I am in a bit of a pickle with this cold weather snap we are having and am wondering if I should pull the trigger.


It doesn't look like you should pull the trigger. Particularly since this is a thermoset coating that can have the conversion process retarded by a drop in recommended temps.

From the Pittthane Ultra TDS 

*Apply only when air temperature is 40°F (4°C) or higher and when 
surface temperature is at least 5°F (3°C) above the dew point.* The 
solvents contained in these products can lift some alkyd, oil based and 
other coatings that are not resistant to strong solvents. A test patch 
application is recommended. Not recommended for dimensionally 
unstable substrates, such as large expanses of wood, or for immersion 
service. Do not apply to concrete surfaces below grade or in other 
applications where hydrostatic pressure is present. Not intended for 
residential use. Color begins to change at 275°F (135°C). Drying times 
listed may vary depending on temperature, humidity and air movement. 
Spray equipment must be handled with due care and in accordance with 
manufacturer's recommendat!on. High-pressure injection of coatings into 
the skin by airless equipment may cause serious injury. 
1 hour 
Accelerated Potlife: 
30 minutes 
Accelerated Handle: 
Accelerated Recoat: 30 minutes 
Dry Time @77°F (25°C); 50% relative hum!dity 
Pot Life: 3 hours 
In Service Temperature: 
Dry Heat (F): 350° Dry Heat (C): 177° 
Flash Point: 95-812 84°F, (28.9°C) 
95-819 331°F, (164°C)


----------



## CApainter

Lambrecht said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but doesn't Pitthane emit cyanide fumes strong enough to kill you deader than dead when sprayed? If my memory serves me correctly I am pretty sure you need to have a positive pressure air mask on when spraying this product. I would highly recommend that you read the tds and/or talk to your PPG product rep before pulling the trigger.


As long as there is good vent!lation, and you are wearing, at minimum, an APR (Air Purifying Respirator) you should not exceed exposure limits. Where a lot of painters get the most exposure to isocyanates, is during the mixing process. The catalyst contains the isocyanates, and many times the seemingly benign process of mixing a two component paint will lull painters into mixing without a respirator.


----------



## Gough

CApainter said:


> It doesn't look like you should pull the trigger. Particularly since this is a thermoset coating that can have the conversion process retarded by a drop in recommended temps.
> 
> From the Pittthane Ultra TDS
> 
> *Apply only when air temperature is 40°F (4°C) or higher and when
> surface temperature is at least 5°F (3°C) above the dew point.* The
> solvents contained in these products can lift some alkyd, oil based and
> other coatings that are not resistant to strong solvents. A test patch
> application is recommended. Not recommended for dimensionally
> unstable substrates, such as large expanses of wood, or for immersion
> service. Do not apply to concrete surfaces below grade or in other
> applications where hydrostatic pressure is present. Not intended for
> residential use. Color begins to change at 275°F (135°C). Drying times
> listed may vary depending on temperature, humidity and air movement.
> Spray equipment must be handled with due care and in accordance with
> manufacturer's recommendat!on. High-pressure injection of coatings into
> the skin by airless equipment may cause serious injury.
> 1 hour
> Accelerated Potlife:
> 30 minutes
> Accelerated Handle:
> Accelerated Recoat: 30 minutes
> Dry Time @77°F (25°C); 50% relative hum!dity
> Pot Life: 3 hours
> In Service Temperature:
> Dry Heat (F): 350° Dry Heat (C): 177°
> Flash Point: 95-812 84°F, (28.9°C)
> 95-819 331°F, (164°C)


Unless he's using Pitthane high build, 95-8800

From the TDS:

Permissible temperatures during application:
Material: Ambient: Substrate:
40 to 90oF 20 to 100oF 20 to 140oF
4.4 to 32oC -7 to 38oC -7 to 60oC


----------



## blackatom

I'd say you would be ok down to the mid 30s, but I definitely wouldn't push it into the 20s. Not likely with a urethane like this, but it might be worth a quick call to ppg and see if they have an unlisted low-temp part b. Also note that the substrate and ambient temps might have a 40 degree minimum, but the material itself is 60 minimum.


----------



## blackatom

also assuming you are using 95-812 and not the hi build stuff...


----------



## fortunerestoration

Doing it in the 20s is a little low. It is something that is generally not suggested by ppg representatives, but you should either read instructions carefully or call up a ppg expert, only then you would be in a better position to take the right decision.


----------



## minnesota

Thanks for the responses.. I got the GC to pump heat in for us.


----------



## TJ Paint

minnesota said:


> Thanks for the responses.. I got the GC to pump heat in for us.


There ya go!


----------



## fortunerestoration

PPG Pitthane paint is best when used in temperature a little higher than 25 degree celsius. Pulling the trigger will result in striping on the parts.


----------



## mr4pt

minnesota said:


> Thanks for the responses.. I got the GC to pump heat in for us.


I wish all GC's would do that.

20's too low


----------

